# Pain while riding



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Me when I roll over to get out of bed. Getting up and moving around it goes away. Occasionally if I twist wrong carrying weight - picking up or putting down especially feed buckets I will have an episode during the day. Haven't ridden hard enough to cause it though. 

I had decided at first it was muscle then crossed rib now entrapped nerve. I really need to have it checked out but I just keep hoping it will disappear.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Likely a muscle spasm. You have a few layers of muscle in that area. Will hopefully go away as you adjust to whatever riding you are doing. 

I used to get them when I started exercising horses on race tracks. I couldn't very well stop the horse. I have no idea how many miles I silently cried until my body adjusted. 

You have my sympathy.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Could be a trapped nerve. There is a thing called anterior cutaneous nerve entrapment syndrome. It gets worse with certain movements. There is a test for it called Carnett's sign (Carnett's sign - Wikipedia). I had it once and mince just cleared up over time.


----------

